# HO Slot Car Racing in Long Island



## GAGS

Is there organized slot car racing in Long Island, NY? I would love to join.


----------



## Bonzai

GAGS said:


> Is there organized slot car racing in Long Island, NY? I would love to join.


try this club 
http://www.hometown.aol.com/nyconn2004/


----------



## mopar78

GAGS,if you find anything in Long Island,post it in here,cause i'm in Queens and would be interested


----------



## Mopar Ho Slots

*In manhattan here*

Hi Mopar, Live in Manhattan here, would also like to find some racing in the city. I love Mopars too!


----------



## Gear Head

I'm on Eastern Long Island and would be interested in tjet or afx/xtraction racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom

I'm in Western Nassau Co. of L.I. & there must be quite a few Ho racers in between. Our
club has not yet started for this season. We meet every Wed. evening, generally from 
late Oct. to April.  :wave:


----------



## mopar78

Dyno Dom,can you post some info about your club and when and where they race


----------



## GAGS

I am in Western Nassau too. I called Slots A Lot in Franklin Sq. They have an ho track but I guess no races, I have never been there. Where is your club located?


----------



## Dyno Dom

Gags & Mopar 78,
We are a few weeks away from starting up. Many of the guys are busy buttoning up
their summer toys for the season. I sold my 6 lane Tomy layout, but we have 2 current 
tracks. Both are road courses, an AFX 4 x 20- 4 lane & 6 lane Tomy T- shaped table
about 22 ft long. The 6 lane track replaced a previous 8 laner. We get together on Wed.
nights. Nothing formal, most guys just toss a bag of nosh on the table. We try to keep it simple, running G & Storm cars. All is legal as long as stock arms & magnets are used. It
seems to work, I started w/them in 1985 running Tyco X-2's.


----------



## Dyno Dom

For all Ho racers/collectors in the L. I. area, Bob's Ho Fall show will be at the Huntington
Hilton on Sunday--10/19/08. Exit 49 So. on LIE or Southern State to exit 32 No. Melville


----------



## Dyno Dom

Let's see, we have: Mopar Ho in NYC, Mopar 78 in Queens, Gags & I in Nassau, and Gear
Head in Suffolk!  "The Island" was home to the Aurora factory & Raceway. :thumbsup:
At 110 miles long, aren't more Ho racers available to participate w/ their club activities?


----------



## mopar78

i'll be going to Bobs show,so maybe i'll meet you guys there


----------



## Gear Head

I'll be there with one of my kids in tow. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Gear Head & Mopar 78,
I will be at the show, hopefully we can meet. Gags, will you be able to attend?


----------



## GAGS

I can not attend, we are expecting a new edition that will be here no later that Thursday. I don't expect that I will make it, unles everyone is all home by then. I caught the tail end of the last show and was hoping to catch this one.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Gags, Congratulations & Best Wishes for your family!!! :thumbsup:
Bob's next L.I. show will be on 2/01/09--(Super Bowl Sunday) Possibly we will meet this
Sunday, next show or somewhere in between. Again, The Very Best!


----------



## GAGS

Thanks, I will be absolutely be at that show in Feb.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Today I went to Bob's HO show in Melville. I was pleased to meet the the fine folks at
Slots-A-Lot Raceway who had a table at the show. ( Cathy, Mark & Frank Jr.) Gags
previously mentioned Slots-A-Lot in post #8 of this thread. I have been told there IS an
HO racing program on Wednesday eve. @ 8PM. They have a 6 lane Tomy road course.
Current racing is for inline cars; HOWEVER, T-Jet racing can be added as per interest!
The Raceway is located at: 1100 Hempstead Tpke. in Franklin Square. For more info:
phone #- (516) 616-7075


----------



## GAGS

What are in line cars?? I am still new to the hobby.


----------



## Gear Head

Dom,

Thanks for making the contact. I unfortunately wasn't able to go Sunday due to a scheduling snafu. Maybe I can get enough tjet guys together in the coming months to head "West" on Wednesday nights. I will absolutely be at the December Beers show!


----------



## mopar78

Gear Head, the next show is Super Bowl sunday.The December show, i was told ,was cancelled.I f you guys decide to get together for some racing,please by all means keep me in mind.


----------



## Gear Head

Well there goes my Christmas! Dang

I always attend the Superbowl show and will keep you in mind.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Inline cars generally have horizontal arms w/pinion perpendicular to rear axle and crown
gear. (Tyco, Life-Like & Tomy) T-Jets have vertical armature shafts. (AKA-Flat arms or pancakes) Unfortunately,as of last year the July & Dec. shows were dropped. 
The Super Bowl show will be 02/01/09 followed by April & Oct. shows. :woohoo:
A Parsippany, NJ show is scheduled on 11/23/08. 
Mopar78, I am planning a new 6 lane layout & also will keep you in mind.


----------



## mopar78

thanks guys


----------



## kansas city

*show on super bowl sunday*

Any body go to last years slot car show in Melville long island, the one run by Bob Beers??


----------



## kansas city

*hobby shops selling t-jet parts*

Hey guy's anybody know of a hobby shop on long island that sells t-jet parts....


----------



## Dyno Dom

KC, there should be a good supply of parts available at this Sunday's show.


----------

